# Правая механика Weltmeister S4



## Сергей Иванов (6 Мар 2021)

Доброе время суток.
Ко мне в руки попал вельт. s4. У клавиши "ми" второй октавы очень тугой ход. Как я полагаю механика у вельт. S4 не такая как у супит. 
В чем может быть причина заедания? Возможно ли это все дело исправить самостоятельно, без мастера?


----------



## glory (7 Мар 2021)

В любом случае будет нужна полная разборка клавиатуры.
И тут уже Вы сами себе должны ответить, сможете Вы ее сделать самостоятельно или нет.


----------



## ugly (7 Мар 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Как я полагаю механика у вельт. S4 не такая как у супит.


Чем она не такая? Рычаги разлапистые (ломаная дека всё-таки) на оси, классически.


----------



## glory (7 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Чем она не такая? Рычаги разлапистые (ломаная дека всё-таки) на оси, классически.


Вопрос не о внешнем виде... Она действительно другая. На классической "Супите" гребёнка (основание для рычагов клавиатуры) деревянная и втулки в деревянных рычагах клавиатуры, а на "S-4" концепция та же, но все выполнено в металле.. 
Разобрать не сложно - 10-15 минут, если знаешь как.. Причину заедания клавиши обсуждать нет смысла, потому как причин может быть много а разбирать все равно надо.. И только после разборки станет ясно по какой причине..


----------



## Сергей Иванов (7 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> В любом случае будет нужна полная разборка клавиатуры.
> И тут уже Вы сами себе должны ответить, сможете Вы ее сделать самостоятельно или нет.


На счет "Разобрать и собрать" - с этой задачей я справлюсь, вопрос в другом, найдутся ли у меня запчасти, чтобы устранить эту неисправность? Спец.инструментов у меня нет, запчастей у меня тоже нет, а"горбатого к стене" я не люблю лепить - это не мой стиль. Мне сказали, что возможно может выскочил шток, а как там на самом деле дела обстоят, одному Богу известно, поэтому я не решился испытывать судьбу, а первым делом решил проконсультироваться на форуме.


----------



## ugly (7 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Вопрос не о внешнем виде... Она действительно другая.


Ну вот на Каприсе полном - она другая даже по конструкции, а тут отличия только в материалах.
S4 довольно старый, был даже в дизайне "Фестиваль", так что конструкция обычная для тех времен.


----------



## glory (7 Мар 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> На счет "Разобрать и собрать" - с этой задачей я справлюсь, вопрос в другом, найдутся ли у меня запчасти, чтобы устранить эту неисправность? Спец.инструментов у меня нет, запчастей у меня тоже нет, а"горбатого к стене" я не люблю лепить - это не мой стиль. Мне сказали, что возможно может выскочил шток, а как там на самом деле дела обстоят, одному Богу известно, поэтому я не решился испытывать судьбу, а первым делом решил проконсультироваться на форуме.


Ну, и к чему этот Ваш пост?
Вы читать умеете? 
Я же Вам написал, пока не разберете ничего не выясните... А то прям "планета Шелезяка" - полезных ископаемых нет, воздуха нет, инструмента нет, запчастей нет, знаний тоже нет... Ну и?... - несите к мастеру...


ugly написал(а):


> Ну вот на Каприсе полном - она другая даже по конструкции, а тут отличия только в материалах.
> S4 довольно старый, был даже в дизайне "Фестиваль", так что конструкция обычная для тех времен.


Да ну Вас......


----------



## Сергей Иванов (7 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Ну, и к чему этот Ваш пост?
> Вы читать умеете?
> Я же Вам написал, пока не разберете ничего не выясните... А то прям "планета Шелезяка" - полезных ископаемых нет, воздуха нет, инструмента нет, запчастей нет, знаний тоже нет... Ну и?... - несите к мастеру...
> 
> Да ну Вас......


Вы меня не поняли. К примеру я разобрал механику, а там что-то лопнуло или треснуло - это называется "приехали". В итоге разобрал, собрал, потратил время и все-равно отнес к мастеру. 
Спасибо за ответ, я Вас понял. Все-таки надо разбирать и смотреть, а не гадать.


----------



## glory (7 Мар 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Вы меня не поняли. К примеру я разобрал механику, а там что-то лопнуло или треснуло - это называется "приехали". В итоге разобрал, собрал, потратил время и все-равно отнес к мастеру.
> Спасибо за ответ, я Вас понял. Все-таки надо разбирать и смотреть, а не гадать.


Нет, не все-равно!.. А опыт? Вот так вот мы все и начинали... Кстати, а у мастера, Вы думаете, прямо лежат запасные рычаги на "S-4"? Он так же будет "лепить", в лучшем случае не на коленке..


----------



## Сергей Иванов (7 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Нет, не все-равно!.. А опыт? Вот так вот мы все и начинали... Кстати, а у мастера, Вы думаете, прямо лежат запасные рычаги на "S-4"? Он так же будет "лепить", в лучшем случае не на коленке..


Согласен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Мар 2021)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> В итоге разобрал, собрал, потратил время


Не обольщайтесь))). С отвёрткой и молотком ни шута Вы не разберёте, и уж тем более не соберёте. Принесёте мастеру кучку странных предметов, выслушаете всё искренне и правдиво про проделанную "работу"... .


----------



## Сергей Иванов (7 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Не обольщайтесь))). С отвёрткой и молотком ни шута Вы не разберёте, и уж тем более не соберёте. Принесёте мастеру кучку странных предметов, выслушаете всё искренне и правдиво про проделанную "работу"... .


Давным-давно, мой знакомый приволок аккордеон "Аэлита", который простоял у него на балконе более 10 лет. На третий день от перепада температур у инструмента полностью вздулась вся правая клавиатура, я не долго думая с помощью "молотка и зубила" полностью перебрал всю механику. Т.к. инструмент советские - дрова, поэтому я сильно не переживал, получится у меня отремонтировать его или нет. 
Я это к тому, что разобрать и собрать всегда можно, а вот найти или сделать запчасти - это совсем другое...


----------



## MAN (7 Мар 2021)




----------

